# Brakes question



## KUIK (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello everyone..

I am a new member here ...and seriously thinking of purchasing a 350z (03)...but I heard from a couple of people that the brakes on this model are no good or not up to the performance the engine is putting out...is that true?....whats the cheapest way to upgrade it with the best results?...Brembo kits are really expensive and I was thinking of easier and cheaper way.

thanks

KuiK


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The brakes are just fine. If you go all the way I would suggest the Stoptechs. For tracking the car you need to change the fluid and the pads at least and a set off SS brake lines would be good. 

For regular street driving the stock brakes are more then adequate, and in fact pretty good.


----------

